# 3 weeks and no surge



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone else not getting surge in L.A. when you're in a surge area and you're supposed to get surge?

Or are the rates so miserably low that I am getting these $4 fares? I swear it's a typo on my recent fares. I'm disgusted.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I got a 2.0 in WeHo around 10?

Later in Santa Monica it was 3.0, I was at 20th/pico and got one non surge ping to Westwood. I canceled it.


----------



## drovetobroke91604 (Aug 14, 2014)

11 rides last night 5 hours $80. **** uber


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I got a 2.0 in WeHo around 10?
> 
> Later in Santa Monica it was 3.0, I was at 20th/pico and got one non surge ping to Westwood. I canceled it.


I spent my night at santa monica / venice / manhattan. Doing drops in between. Just watching it go from yellow to normal. And when that moment of surge happened in Santa Monica I was out in Redondo. Bunks ass night. Worth shit in fares.

Also, anyone notice the app is starting to really F*CK with us? There is always TONS of cars on the map yet why the hell do I keep getting pings for 15 to 18 mins away!!! And now idk if they try to punish you for not accepting but it logs me off quick and then the app freezes for a solid couple of minutes. Black screen.

I think Im turning my phone in already. I averaged 7.25 an hour. Thats a low.

UPDATE 9/15: After my paystatement, with fees and their conning of my pay, I averaged $2 an hour


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Anyone else not getting surge in L.A. when you're in a surge area and you're supposed to get surge?
> 
> Or are the rates so miserably low that I am getting these $4 fares? I swear it's a typo on my recent fares. I'm disgusted.


By cutting the rates 20% Uber ensured that drivers would have to work more to make the same $. Thus eliminating surge pricing!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

ya surges are occuring less and less often 

used to be certain areas would surge consistently during certain times and now its hit/miss and they wont last more than a couple minutes 

it annoys me that i'll drive into a surge and still get requests from outside the surge area


----------



## 556baller (Sep 8, 2014)

I haven't seen much in the way of surging in North County San Diego, it was a terrible week...


----------



## Shane (Sep 13, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> Anyone else not getting surge in L.A. when you're in a surge area and you're supposed to get surge?
> 
> Or are the rates so miserably low that I am getting these $4 fares? I swear it's a typo on my recent fares. I'm disgusted.


Theres crazy surge all over LA saturday from like 7 PM to 3 AM about. Besides that though, i dont see much surge in LA. A little bit friday night around west hollywood and DTLA


----------

